# Algae Problems in an Outdoor Pond



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

My FIL has an outdoor pond - Im not sure how many gallons it is but its about 3 feet deep (in the center) and about 25 feet long - give or take a few feet. Anyhow, he has a terrible problem with algae and I was wondering what the best way to control this is. Is there such a thing as an algea eater for an outdoor pond..??


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

has he tried a fountain system? http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/W30AX/PgNo/1/Class/Pond+Supplies+Fountains+Fountain+Kits/Shopay00.aspx or http://www.thatpetplace.com/MainPro/itemdy00.aspx?T1=W66BX+1044+0117


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Algae type would also help to know as well as inhabitants.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hmm, Ill have to go out and take another look at it.. I dont remember anything "free floating" like hair algae - but I do remember that the liner is covered really bad.. The pond contains about 25 plain ole goldfish


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

if theres nothing free floating or like blanketweed then its not a big problem and is probably providing the goldfish with stuff to nibble on. there arent really any algae eaters suitable for a pond with goldfish..


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

What about barley straw? I've heard it works pretty well...


----------



## blacklace22 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes Barely is good, also yes you may add a few plecos to your pond. One of the best things I like is to have many floating plants, water lettuce and hiacynthe, these plants will float and multiply and make a nice cover over much of the water and tends to use up the nutrients in the water that help make algae. I also use a uv light on my pond filter this helps as wel, won't get rid of it but if using before there is algae will help prevent it from gtting there. Hope this is of some help. Lori


----------

